# Toronto Trey



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Trey Anastasio Band
Friday, Jan 18 @ The Danforth Music Hall

$49.50 - GA Floor, Reserved upstairs.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

woah...for real??


I'm going!!

thx for the headsup!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

What an insanely great deal and a nice, intimate venue for this one. I'd hit up mister.zed and see if wanted to drive to TO for the show but we'll be settling in California by then...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Believe TAB is the opening act for the Neil Young Sandy Benefit in NJ tomorrow night.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> What an insanely great deal and a nice, intimate venue for this one. I'd hit up mister.zed and see if wanted to drive to TO for the show but we'll be settling in California by then...


Off to Cali are you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Off to Cali are you?


Yup. Gave notice on my big contract with my business last week. All set to dissolve that venture. Tickets booked. Mover appraisal next week. House goes up for sale next week. It's all a bit exhilarating, a bit frightening, really.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Crap. We need to get together before your leave. Saturday afternoon?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Crap. We need to get together before your leave. Saturday afternoon?


Yes! We do! Unfortunately this weekend is out for me. But I'm good to set something up for any weekend after this one. Or an evening. So much to do!

I'll have a big list of "stuff that's free, come and get it" to pass around soon. There'll be some DIY stuff on there for sure (anyone want a heat shrink gun?).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A heat shrink gun would be very handy, given how much I use the stuff.

Weekend of the 15th/16th would be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

mhammer said:


> A heat shrink gun would be very handy, given how much I use the stuff.


Done! Yours!



> Weekend of the 15th/16th would be fine.


Ok. I'll send you an email.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh man. I'd be in TO with you in an instant for that show.


----------

